
Live WWDC 2010 keynote coverage - icey
http://live.gdgt.com/2010/06/07/live-wwdc-2010-keynote-coverage/
======
andrewcaito
The automatic updating is really nice. I'd like to see this around for more
events. Also, almost.at was mentioned here a long time ago, and it's another
great tool for live events <http://almost.at/#wwdc>

